# FRONT LIP



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

DOES ANYBODY KNEW WHERE I CAN GET ONE OF THOSE FRONT LIP SPOILERS THAT IVE BEEN SEEING LATELY I THINK THEY CAME FROM THE FACTORY WITH SOME 240S NOT REALLY INTO BODY KITS I JUS WONNA GET MY HANDS ON ONE OF THOSE FOR MY 92 HATCH THANX GUYS :fluffy:


----------



## xs04298 (Oct 28, 2005)

Factory lips are hard to come by, look around NICO's classifides and hers, ebay, craigslist ect, you probably arent going to find a reproduction one, and if you do it'll be $$


----------



## kaptainkrolllio (Aug 8, 2005)

http://www.pdm-racing.com/products/bodykits.html Is it this one?


----------



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

kaptainkrolllio said:


> http://www.pdm-racing.com/products/bodykits.html Is it this one?


no guys its this one http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/february04/240sx/images/dsc00170.jpg
and im dieing for one of these spoilers man  let me know thanx
you can see it rite behind the seats the black spoiler on the 240


----------



## xs04298 (Oct 28, 2005)

Yeah, thats the baby, 95% of them saw their lives end too soon, after being crushed by a speed bump or curb haha. I'd love to get one for the pignose


----------



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

xs04298 said:


> Yeah, thats the baby, 95% of them saw their lives end too soon, after being crushed by a speed bump or curb haha. I'd love to get one for the pignose


well i would love one and would be extremely careful with mine..DAMN MAN I WOULD LOVE ONE OF THEM SO BAD


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

I you're looking for something simple and STOCK click here;

http://www.courtesyparts.com/Mercha...n=PROD&Store_Code=CP&Product_Code=K6010-FRLIP


----------



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

my420sx said:


> I you're looking for something simple and STOCK click here;
> 
> http://www.courtesyparts.com/Mercha...n=PROD&Store_Code=CP&Product_Code=K6010-FRLIP


thanx man but i dont think this spoiler is as big as the one on the link i have on here but if i cant find the one im looking for then this one will have to do....pleas if anybody else knows where i could get that lip let me know thanx??? http://www.nissanperformancemag.com...es/dsc00170.jpg this is the one im looking for


----------



## xs04298 (Oct 28, 2005)

No, that definatly looks like the correct size to me, its so tucked up under the car you'd be suprised how big it really is. Wonder if that site has the pignose one, not that i would pay 200$ for it haha


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

That spoiler your talking about looks like a homemade custom...prolly HomeDepot or Lowe's??

If it had a lil' more clearance it would be perfect.


----------



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

my420sx said:


> That spoiler your talking about looks like a homemade custom...prolly HomeDepot or Lowe's??
> 
> If it had a lil' more clearance it would be perfect.


yea i know it looks like some type of weather stripping i e-mailed them to find out but they havent gotten back to me


----------



## 93_240_ka (Oct 26, 2005)

get the chargespeed one. You'll pay a little more, but it is oh so sexy.


----------



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

93_240_ka said:


> get the chargespeed one. You'll pay a little more, but it is oh so sexy.


yea ive seen it looks pretty nice but id rather have the one im looking for plus in cant wait til get my rims back from TRG there powder coating it black chrome plus im getting the NISMO lugs to


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

93_240_ka said:


> get the chargespeed one. You'll pay a little more, but it is oh so sexy.


Got a link or a pic?


----------



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

my420sx said:


> Got a link or a pic?


http://www.chargespeed.com/photo/ext-force/180sx/f.jpg


----------



## xs04298 (Oct 28, 2005)

Thats not even a Chuki nose bud, that wouldnt even fit on one, and it looks either home made or part of that nose peice, I wouldnt even know where to start...maaaybe someone knows.


----------



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

xs04298 said:


> Thats not even a Chuki nose bud, that wouldnt even fit on one, and it looks either home made or part of that nose peice, I wouldnt even know where to start...maaaybe someone knows.


ok since i couldnt find any info on this lip http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/february04/240sx/images/dsc00170.jpg 
i found another lip that i have to get u guys please if you have any info it will be greatly appreciated thanx guys here is the lip im in luv wit now....? where can i get one???

http://northwestnissans.com/photopost/data/504/3057spacers5.JPG
http://northwestnissans.com/photopost/data/504/3057spacers2.JPG
http://northwestnissans.com/photopost/data/504/3057spacers.JPG


----------



## Lost_DriFter (Jan 29, 2006)

my hatch came with it i love it though its cracked but its not that noticable


----------



## xs04298 (Oct 28, 2005)

That one looks just like the zenki spoiler, which was a factory option, nobody that i can find has one though, definatly post on NICO's classifides section and with a WTB and see if anyone has one..


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

monkey magic 180sx front lip. They have one for the S13 silvia which looks awsome! but they also have one for the 180sx. look around at pandagarage.com


----------



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

zellx2004 said:


> monkey magic 180sx front lip. They have one for the S13 silvia which looks awsome! but they also have one for the 180sx. look around at pandagarage.com


thanx guys for all the info but zellx what the website to monkey majic? O and one other question guys can this gauge cluster be used in a 92 240 hatch and if it can where could i get a hold of one?
http://northwestnissans.com/photopost/data/504/2287jspec_1645_2648452.jpg

thanx guys:thumbup:


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

it can but will require the wiring the display projector, and the housing.


----------



## xs04298 (Oct 28, 2005)

you dont necessarily have to use the hud display though, i'd like to just have the digital speed reading, 80's style


----------



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

zellx2004 said:


> it can but will require the wiring the display projector, and the housing.


how hard is it to do? and the only reason i wonna get it is because i like the digital MPH reading thanx


----------

